# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  cafe tình nhân, cafe sân thượng, cafe couple (không gian riêng, yên tĩnh)

## phoanvat

*đặc biệt cà phê buổi sáng* (7h-12h ): 10.000/ly
*cafe couple*

dành cho các cặp đôi có nơi yên tĩnh trò chuyện
 Các món uống cho cà phê sân thượng, có phòng máy lạnh, wifi miễn phí, ghế salon đôi cho tình nhân
*cực rẻ - ngon - sạch sẻ**địa chỉ: 29 Bàu Cát Q. Tân bình*
hotline: 0906.357.867 c.hoan

- bạn đang không biết cùng bạn bè đi ăn và trò chuyện ở đâu???
 - bạn muốn tìm một *nơi ăn uống nói chuyện mới với bạn gái* của mình ( vì đi hoài những nơi cũ sẽ nhàm chán, các chàng sẽ ghi điểm khi luôn tìm một nơi mới mẻ, một cảm giác mới )
 - quán có không gian lớn dành *cho khách đi theo nhóm hoặc tổ chức sinh nhật, liên hoan*
*- đặc biệt:*
 + một cảm giác rất đặc biệt khi *ăn uống trên sân thượng vào buổi tối với những ngọn nến lung linh* và không gian thoáng mát.
 + *có không gian riêng* cho những bạn không thích ồn ào.

*- sinh tố*
 bơ: 20.000
 dâu: 22.000
 mãng cầu: 18.000
 sapoche: 18.000
 thơm: 15.000
 chuối: 15.000
 xoài: 20.000
 chanh dây: 18.000
 sầu riêng: 22.000
 khoai môn: 18.000
 dưa hấu: 18.000
 cà chua: 18.000
 bơ + sầu riêng: 30.000
 carrot: 18.000
 xoài+ chanh dây: 25.000

*- nước pha chế:*
 đá me: 18.000
 đá me sữa: 22.000

 cà phê đen: 18.000
 cà phê sữa: 22.000
 cà phê đá mật ong hoa hồng: 28.000
 cà phê kem: 30.000
 cà phê kem: 30.000
 cà phê baileys: 35.000

 lipton chanh sủi bọt: 20.000
 lipton chanh dây: 25.000
 lipton chanh bạc hà: 25.000
 lipton sữa dâu: 25.000
 lipton love: 30.000
 lipton tắc rhum: 28.000

 sữa huế: 20.000
 sữa chanh dây: 25.000
 sữa hồng: 25.000

 chanh muối: 18.000
 xí muội: 18.000
 siro dâu xí muội: 22.000

 Smoothie chuối: 28.000
 Smoothie chanh dây: 30.000
 Smoothie quýt: 30.000

 Sorbet xí muội: 22.000
 Sorbet dâu: 22.000

 yaourt đá: 17.000
 yaourt trái cây: 25.000

*Các món chiên:*
cá viên: 4000/cây
bò viên: 5000/cây
tôm viên: 4000/cây
xúc xích: 5000/cây
thanh cua: 5000/ cây
trứng cút: 5000/cây
cá trứng: 9.000/dĩa
*các món khác:* 
mì xào bò: 22.000/dĩa
bò trứng: 26.000/dĩa
bún thịt bò xào: 22.000/dĩa
bánh tráng trộn: 10.000
phá lấu: 17.000/chén
gỏi cuốn: 5000/cuốn
Trái cây dĩa:  15.000

có bán điểm tâm sáng
cafe đen: 10.000/ly
café sữa: 14.000/ly



 Và nhiều thức uống ngon rẻ khác……………..
 Vạn lời quảng cáo không bằng sự tín nhiệm thực của quý khách, hãy tới và thưởng thức. Quán chúc quý khách một năm mới an khan thịnh vượng, vạn sự như ý, là một năm thăng long

----------


## phoanvat

mùa mưa ở nhà và không đi chơi với người yêu???hãy đến cafe tình nhân của chúng tôi, quán cafe rất bình dân tạo khung cảnh mộc mạc

----------


## phoanvat

cuối tuần dẫn người yêu tâm sự nào

----------


## phoanvat

lên cho buổi trưa, các bác ủng hộ e nào

----------

